# Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef (cured & smoked)



## Bearcarver

*Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef (cured & smoked)*
I noticed I had 4 pounds of Pork Loin sitting in my freezer, and I was out of Canadian Bacon.
I was also out of Dried Beef, but I had plenty of Tender Quick in the cabinet.
So I did the logical thing, and went to get some lean beef.
I usually use Eye Rounds for my Dried Beef, but Weiss' had Bottom Round Roasts on sale ($2.49).
So Bottom Round it is, for the Dried Beef !!!
They only had 2 of them out, and the ones next to them (Rotisserie Roast ??) looked good too, so I got 2 of each.

*Day #1 (Prep & Cure):*
Trim all of the fat off of the Beef (10 pounds after trimming), and trimmed loose fat from Pork loin.
Butterfly the Rotisserie Roasts, because they were a little thicker than I wanted.
Cut the Pork Loin into two pieces, 2 pounds each.
Rinse well, dry, and weigh each piece.
Weigh the proper amounts of TQ for each piece (1/2 ounce per pound of meat).
Rub the TQ & one or two tsp of Brown Sugar per pound on each piece of meat to be cured.
I put any cure that falls off before it gets in the bag, in the bag with the piece it belongs with.
Squeeze excess air out of bags, and zip them up.
*Tip: Fold Ziplock bags back at the opening, like a pants cuff, until you're ready to close. This way you don't get any cure or sugar in the zipper, which will ruin the seal of the zipper.*
Put Bags in Fridge (37˚/38˚) for proper amount of time.
The thickest piece I had was about 2 3/4"", so I made the number of days to be 9 days.
That includes one extra day, to come up to a Saturday remove from cure, and a Sunday Smoke.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 7 days.*

*Day #9 (Get ready to smoke):*
Drain Juices from bags, remove meat & rinse, and soak in cold water for 1/2 hour.
Cut a couple slices of each meat, and do a fry test for salt flavor & to check if cured to centers.
Fry test was perfect, so I rinsed, dried, put the pieces on smoker racks.
I sprinkled both sides with Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
Then into the meat fridge over night to begin the pellicle formation.

*Day #10 (Smoking Day!!!):*
6:30------------Pre-heat MES 40 to 140˚.
7:00------------Put racks in smoker, and cut heat setting back to 130˚
8:00------------Put in well lit AMNS, and probe one piece of loin & one piece of beef.
10:00-----------Meat temps are 108˚ and 108˚. Bump temp up to 140˚.
12:00-----------Meat temps are 124˚ and 124˚. Bump temp up to 150˚.
2:00-------------Meat temps are 132˚ and 131˚. Bump temp up to 170˚
4:00-------------Meat temps are 141˚ and 142˚. Bump temp up to 180˚.
4:50-------------Meat temps are 146˚ and 147˚. Remove CB at 147˚ & 149˚. Eat Supper.
5:00-------------Cut heat back to 150˚ to Dry Beef a little more.  AMNS burned out after 9 hours.
8:00-------------Dried Beef temps 146˚ and 147˚. Bump heat up to 180˚ to finish.
9:30-------------Remove Dried Beef at 150˚ and 152˚.
Wrap all pieces, not eaten for supper, in Saran Wrap, and put in Fridge for 36 hours.

*Day #12 (Slicing & Packaging):*
Slice remaining Canadian Bacon in 1/4" slices, vacuum pack & freeze.
Slice outer part of Dried Beef pieces 1/8" thick, and give to my Son. He says it's the best Jerky there is.
Slice all Dried Beef paper thin, vacuum pack & freeze.
Results: Canadian Bacon is Great.  Dried Beef is best ever. I don't think it's because of the different meat, because I think the Eye Round is better for Dried Beef. I think it's better because I put smoke on it for a longer time, and I also got it drier than my previous Dried Beef smokes. This stuff is Perfect !!

There You have it. Enjoy the Qview and BearViews.
Sorry about the lack of pics in the preparation. I had some that didn't come out good.

Thanks for looking,

Bear



Test frying slices---Beef on left---Pork on right:







Three hunks of cured seasoned Beef:






Bottom Round Roast on left----Other two are pieces of Pork Loin:






My set-up:
Right side foil coated piece of aluminum, tilted up on left side, persuades heat to go up middle of smoker.
Upside down half foil pan on left keeps drippings off of AMNS.






Canadian Bacon fresh out of smoker:






My Supper that night:






CB all sliced up:






Dried Beef ready for slicing:






Three plates of dried Beef, and two bowls of Dried Beef Jerky:






Everything vacuum packed, and ready for freezer:






That's All Folks!


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks great Bear!

Another great step by step tutorial!

You really are an asset to this forum!


----------



## pawoodswalker

Looks great Bear,I have 8 days to wait yet for my pork loins to cure.I really enjoy tour tutorials.


----------



## chef willie

looks excellent, as always. looks like you had a full day slicing and bagging....great tutorial as well....enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## venture

Looks perfect Bear!

Yeah, Willie, the slicing and packing is not my favorite part of the deal.

I want to try that dried beef, just haven't gotten off my duff to do it.  I also want to corn a round roast like the Aussies do.  I'm thinking that would make a leaner pastrami.  So many things yet to try.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Looks great Bear!
> 
> Another great step by step tutorial!
> 
> You really are an asset to this forum!


Thank You very much Al !

It's always nice to be appreciated !

I do my best.

Bear


----------



## roller

You Da Man Bear it all looks just great !!!!!


----------



## meateater

Another great job Bear,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have my first dried beef curing right now, can't wait for the fry test.


----------



## biaviian

What do you do with the dried beef (how do you eat it)?  Do you just use it in sandwiches (if so is it the main meat in there) or do you use it in other things?


----------



## shtrdave

I have my beef soaking now it had been in the fridge for about 13 days, I rinsed it and just tried it without frying not much of a salt taste. putting it on tomorrow morning.

Thanks for the info Bear, I think it is going to be great..


----------



## Bearcarver

Biaviian said:


> What do you do with the dried beef (how do you eat it)?  Do you just use it in sandwiches (if so is it the main meat in there) or do you use it in other things?


I like to just eat it right out of the vacuum pack bag, but it goes to fast, so I have to stretch it.

All of my life since before Vietnam, I got every Deer hind quarter made into Venison Dried Beef.

I like to take nice fresh bread (preferably Italian), and coat both slices with Miracle Whip (Mayo if you must).

Then some Dried Beef, and a slice of American Cheese.

Mrs Bear used to pack my lunch every day.

If she made me Ham & Cheese, I would get tired of it in 3 days.

Same thing with Lebanon Bologna & Cheese, and any other sammy.

But I could eat the Dried Beef & Cheese until I ran out of it, which was usually 2 or 3 months---Every day, 5 days a week !!!!!

Some people use it for Dried Beef & Gravy on toast (A form of SOS), but to me that is ruining it by partially cooking it, causing it to lose it's flavor.  (MY OPINION !!!!!)

Bear
 




shtrdave said:


> I have my beef soaking now it had been in the fridge for about 13 days, I rinsed it and just tried it without frying not much of a salt taste. putting it on tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks for the info Bear, I think it is going to be great..


Sounds great !!!

The fry test doesn't taste anything like how great it will be after smoking it !!!

Don't allow me to miss your post !!!!

Thanks,

Bear
 




meateater said:


> Another great job Bear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my first dried beef curing right now, can't wait for the fry test.


Thanks Meat,

Same as I said to "shtrdave", above.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf

Looks fabulous!!

  Craig


----------



## bassman

Great looking CB and dried beef, Bear.  I could handle a plate like yours any day.


----------



## shtrdave

I can't wait for winter to come back, my mother used to make something called a Dry Eye, and the last one she made I smoked it some after it was done. I think this would work out well for what she made, It was cured with salt petre and had some other stuff in it, unfortunately she never told me what was in it or the amounts used, but it wold sit in the fridge in a glass dish for a week with half of the rub and then you rinse it off and put the other half on and back to the fridge for another week then was pat dry and hang usually with some balertwine form the hay bales, for a few weeks in a cool dry place (corner of our basement) until the surface was completely dry then you could slice it and it was fantastic dark around the edges and that red cured color in side, wish I knew her recipe.


----------



## michael ark

as always.


----------



## bluebombersfan

looks great as always Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Roller said:


> You Da Man Bear it all looks just great !!!!!


Thank You very much Roller.

Bear
 




Venture said:


> Looks perfect Bear!
> 
> Yeah, Willie, the slicing and packing is not my favorite part of the deal.
> 
> I want to try that dried beef, just haven't gotten off my duff to do it.  I also want to corn a round roast like the Aussies do.  I'm thinking that would make a leaner pastrami.  So many things yet to try.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks Merv!!

Try it, you'll love it !!

Bear




Chef Willie said:


> looks excellent, as always. looks like you had a full day slicing and bagging....great tutorial as well....enjoy the fruits of your labor


Thanks Willie!!

The bagging wasn't too bad, but slicing about 8 pounds of Dried Beef "paper thin" takes a long time!!!

The guy who used to make mine, before I had a smoker, used to have an automatic chipper/slicer, and the sliced Dried Beef would just come right down a conveyor belt to you!!!

Bear




pawoodswalker said:


> Looks great Bear,I have 8 days to wait yet for my pork loins to cure.I really enjoy tour tutorials.


Thank You Much !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

fpnmf said:


> Looks fabulous!!
> 
> Craig


Thank You Craig!

Bear




Bassman said:


> Great looking CB and dried beef, Bear.  I could handle a plate like yours any day.


Thanks Bassman!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

michael ark said:


> as always.





BlueBombersfan said:


> looks great as always Bear!


Thank You very much, Michael & Bomber!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

Another Awesome Smoke My Friend

And a 2 for one!

Send me that 5x11, so I can squash it!

Todd


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Nice cure, smoke and drying run, Bear!

Hmm, I *still* have not made the dried beef yet...gotta make a trip to the meat counter and find a nice cut one these days. Keep forgetting lately, and I didn't want to ask the wife to do it the last few times she's been out and about...she's got enough on her plate right now, so I'll have to take a ride to the store with her soon. I really need to make that dried beef, though.

Keep on smokin' it up, brother!

Eric


----------



## Bearcarver

TJohnson said:


> Another Awesome Smoke My Friend
> 
> And a 2 for one!
> 
> Send me that 5x11, so I can squash it!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Buddy!!!

"I Will Give Up My 5 X 11 AMNS, only when they pry it from my cold dead fingers!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## tjohnson

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Buddy!!!
> 
> "I Will Give Up My 5 X 11 AMNS, only when they pry it from my cold dead fingers!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


At lease send it back, so I can weld on some new legs!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver

TJohnson said:


> At lease send it back, so I can weld on some new legs!
> 
> TJ


LOL---Maybe sometime. It's twisted pretty bad, but it doesn't seem to matter.

It smokes perfectly!

I love it, like that old pair of work boots that I had re-soled 6 times, before I finally parted with them!!!!

I hate to be without things I become attached to!!!

Might be why I've been married nearly 43 years to the same Mrs Bear!!!

Ouch, I didn't mean it Honey!-----Now I did it !!!!

Bear    Shhhhhhhhh----(Hiding under computer desk!!)


----------



## Bearcarver

forluvofsmoke said:


> Nice cure, smoke and drying run, Bear!
> 
> Hmm, I *still* have not made the dried beef yet...gotta make a trip to the meat counter and find a nice cut one these days. Keep forgetting lately, and I didn't want to ask the wife to do it the last few times she's been out and about...she's got enough on her plate right now, so I'll have to take a ride to the store with her soon. I really need to make that dried beef, though.
> 
> Keep on smokin' it up, brother!
> 
> Eric


Thanks a lot Eric!!!

Try it---I know you'll love it !!

And don't let me miss it !

Bear


----------



## cobble

Another fantastic tutorial, Bear! You're my hero. I open all of your tutorial posts like a kid at Christmas. Always a good time. Keep em coming!


----------



## Bearcarver

Cobble said:


> Another fantastic tutorial, Bear! You're my hero. I open all of your tutorial posts like a kid at Christmas. Always a good time. Keep em coming!


Now you did it!!!!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank You very Much !

Bear


----------



## gotarace

Dang Bear how did i miss this one?...Another Quality thread by the Bearmeister!!! That dried beef has made my short list of future smokes!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the great step by step Bear!!


----------



## jc1947

Looks awesome, Bear. Made me hungry and I just finished supper!

JC


----------



## Bearcarver

gotarace said:


> Dang Bear how did i miss this one?...Another Quality thread by the Bearmeister!!! That dried beef has made my short list of future smokes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great step by step Bear!!


Thank You Very Much!!!

You'll love the Dried Beef---There's another one in my Signature below.

One thing I should mention----When you do the salt-Fry test on the Dried Beef, it will be very chewy---even somewhat tough!!!

That's just the nature of that lean cut, and that is why you need to slice it so thin when it's done. 

However, if you slice it thicker, it makes Great Jerky (especially the outsides of the pieces).

If you make some, don't let me miss that thread!!!!

Bear


----------



## moikel

Love the look of this,no product like it down here unless its pastrami or german kessler. TQ is exactly what,nitrites? We used to kill & process our own steers back home on the farm,family friend used to make corn beef /corned roll also pickled hand of pork every xmas. My butcher mate will give nitrites,he gets sardines in return but I have a bit to learn here


----------



## Bearcarver

Moikel said:


> Love the look of this,no product like it down here unless its pastrami or german kessler. TQ is exactly what,nitrites? We used to kill & process our own steers back home on the farm,family friend used to make corn beef /corned roll also pickled hand of pork every xmas. My butcher mate will give nitrites,he gets sardines in return but I have a bit to learn here


Here ya go:


[h1]Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup][/h1]
This mix is a fast cure product that has been developed as a cure for meat, poultry, game, salmon, shad, and sablefish. It is a combination of high grade salt and other quality curing ingredients that can be used for both dry and sweet pickle curing. Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] mix contains salt, the main preserving agent; sugar, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite, curing agents that also contribute to development of color and flavor; and propylene glycol to keep the mixture uniform. Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] mix can be used interchangeably with Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain) mix. It is NOT a meat tenderizer.

CAUTION: This curing salt is designed to be used at the rate specified in the formulation or recipe. It should not be used at higher levels as results will be inconsistent, cured meats will be too salty, and the finished products may be unsatisfactory. Curing salts should be used only in meat, poultry, game, salmon, shad and sablefish. Curing salts cannot be substituted for regular salt in other food recipes. Always keep meat refrigerated (36° to 40°F) while curing.


----------



## africanmeat

Thank Bear i was looking for a beef bacon and i fond this post right up my alley . it must be my Lucky day  first i found this great post and i got my answer


----------



## Bearcarver

africanmeat said:


> Thank Bear i was looking for a beef bacon and i fond this post right up my alley . it must be my Lucky day  first i found this great post and i got my answer




That's great Ahron!!!

Hope your luck never changes!!!

Bear


----------



## slownlow

awesome.  Thanks for the great post     I love dried beef


----------



## Bearcarver

slownlow said:


> awesome.  Thanks for the great post     I love dried beef


You'll love this dried beef!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie

Thank You Bear. I think CB just may have gotten put on top of "The List".....


----------



## hank2000

Everything I cook that came from u has been great. My cb will be done curing Saturday and going to get a pork belly from the local butcher tomorrow for bacon   Wish me luck  and keep them coming bear can't wait for ur next one


----------



## Bearcarver

inkjunkie said:


> Thank You Bear. I think CB just may have gotten put on top of "The List".....


Thank You!!

Sorry I missed this all the way back in January!!

Bear


hank2000 said:


> Everything I cook that came from u has been great. My cb will be done curing Saturday and going to get a pork belly from the local butcher tomorrow for bacon Wish me luck and keep them coming bear can't wait for ur next one


Thanks Hank !!

I'm glad everything's been going Great, and best of luck on any new ones coming up!!

Bear


----------



## stjoeguy1122

I see this is an old post. Have you modified you procedure any?


----------



## Bearcarver

stjoeguy1122 said:


> I see this is an old post. Have you modified you procedure any?


Although I rarely smoke both Dried Beef and Canadian Bacon at the same time like this one, I haven't changed any of my methods of doing either one.

Could be less confusing to go to one of the Step by Steps that shows them done individually, and the newest ones are probably the easiest to follow.

Go to my Index by clicking:

 *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## oldeboone

Tried the Canadian Bacon and dried beef (I used venison). Both came out SUPER. This has been one of my best smokes, and I'm at it a few years. Thank you Bear, you have taught me a lot. Ernie


----------



## Bearcarver

OLDEBOONE said:


> Tried the Canadian Bacon and dried beef (I used venison). Both came out SUPER. This has been one of my best smokes, and I'm at it a few years. Thank you Bear, you have taught me a lot. Ernie


Thank You Much, Ernie!!

I Appreciate the comments!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Here is another one I have made several times and failed to leave a comment or a point, Forgive me Bear








Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Here is another one I have made several times and failed to leave a comment or a point, Forgive me Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

This is an Oldie, and this was the first time I ever made Canadian Bacon & Dried Beef in the same smoke---Worked real good!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Back again  Pork Loin in the Fridge

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Back again  Pork Loin in the Fridge
> 
> Gary


That's Great !!

You're my Best Customer!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Step by Steps has its own Icon for quick access on my puter

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Step by Steps has its own Icon for quick access on my puter
> 
> Gary


----------



## herrjaeger

Bear,
I finished smoking my first Canadian Bacon this am on my WSM, and they turned out beautifully folowing your Step By Steps.  Being that the tenderloin was small to begin with, it took less time than I expected.  It tastes as good as it looks!  Thanks again for the help.
Mike[ATTACHMENT=3224]IMG_0821.JPG (1,992k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## gary s

Bear must be sending out subliminal mesages, I have Canadian Bacon on the smoker right now

Gary


----------



## ab canuck

That is pretty good looking bacon Mike, Point for your first of many to come......


----------



## Bearcarver

Herrjaeger said:


> Bear,
> I finished smoking my first Canadian Bacon this am on my WSM, and they turned out beautifully folowing your Step By Steps. Being that the tenderloin was small to begin with, it took less time than I expected. It tastes as good as it looks! Thanks again for the help.
> Mike


Looks Great Mike!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll bet that was Tender!! I never made it from Tenderloin--I only use the big old Loins.

Bear


----------



## philinnm

Just found 4 nice eye rounds on sale at the commissary..... marinating now..... Gonna look for some pork loin tomorrow...  Thanks again bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

PhilinNM said:


> Just found 4 nice eye rounds on sale at the commissary..... marinating now..... Gonna look for some pork loin tomorrow...  Thanks again bear!


Sounds Great !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## herrjaeger

Bear,
Dry curing question-you may never have encountered this, but using your Dry Curing Step By Step process with TQ, if the cured meat does not appear to be pink in the center, what would be your next step?   I thought I'd ask this now rather than wait until it happens some day.  Thanks.
Mike


----------



## Bearcarver

Herrjaeger said:


> Bear,
> Dry curing question-you may never have encountered this, but using your Dry Curing Step By Step process with TQ, if the cured meat does not appear to be pink in the center, what would be your next step? I thought I'd ask this now rather than wait until it happens some day. Thanks.
> Mike


If that happened to me, and I caught it during my Salt-Fry & cure test, depending on what it was, I would probably Hot Smoke it, so it would get to at least 145° quicker.

However as long as you use the right amount of cure & cure it long enough, that shouldn't happen. My Calculation formula hasn't let me down in 7 years so far.

Bear


----------



## herrjaeger

Bear, 
Thanks for  the advice.  It's reassuring to know that you haven't had that happen in that long a time, so I expect if I follow the Steps you've outlined the odds of it happening should be low.
By the way, I was talking to my brother ( who lives a bit west of you near Strausstown/Rehrsburg) about the Hot Bacon Dressing. He reminded me that Grandma and Mom used to serve it over sliced/diced boiled potatoes, and it was great that way too.


----------



## Bearcarver

Herrjaeger said:


> Bear,
> Thanks for the advice. It's reassuring to know that you haven't had that happen in that long a time, so I expect if I follow the Steps you've outlined the odds of it happening should be low.
> By the way, I was talking to my brother ( who lives a bit west of you near Strausstown/Rehrsburg) about the Hot Bacon Dressing. He reminded me that Grandma and Mom used to serve it over sliced/diced boiled potatoes, and it was great that way too.


Yup---That's another good thing to do with it, but my favorite is over a plain Lettuce & Tomato salad.

Bear


----------



## herrjaeger

Thx!


----------



## smokesontuesday

Points and thank you so much for this step by step Bear. I used it for a batch of Canadian bacon that hit the smoke today and it is delicious.

Thread with Q-View for my cook http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259791/pork-sirloin-roast-canadian-bacon-w-q-view

I'll definitely be trying out the dried beef portion of this one next. That looks tasty.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Points and thank you so much for this step by step Bear. I used it for a batch of Canadian bacon that hit the smoke today and it is delicious.
> 
> Thread with Q-View for my cook http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259791/pork-sirloin-roast-canadian-bacon-w-q-view
> 
> I'll definitely be trying out the dried beef portion of this one next. That looks tasty.


Thank You SOT !!

I'm glad you liked it.

Nice Job on yours!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And Thanks for the Points.

BTW: The one you used was for making CB & Dried Beef together. You might like the individual Step by Steps better.

Here's one of each:



> **New------Canadian Bacon   *



*Dried Beef (Best Ever) *

Bear


----------



## biaviian

Is the beef as salty as what you can buy at the store?  I hate typical, not low-sodium, store-bought bacon because it has too much salt so how does your dried beef stand up to that salt level?


----------



## Bearcarver

Biaviian said:


> Is the beef as salty as what you can buy at the store?  I hate typical, not low-sodium, store-bought bacon because it has too much salt so how does your dried beef stand up to that salt level?


Salt??----Not not even close if you follow my Step by Steps.

A guy I graduated with was the 3rd generation owner of the biggest Dried Beef Processor on the East Coast (maybe the country)---"Knauss' Dried Beef".

I think they had to add extra salt & do other things, because some of their packaging didn't go into Refrigeration. It went in Jars & Bags, and they were displayed right on the shelf at the store. You couldn't do that with mine. Mine needs to be refrigerated.

Bear


----------



## tonka16827

I have about 8 lbs of beef round roast and 4 lbs of pork loin in the meat fridge right now. I put the beef in on 10/5  and the pork in 10/7.  Both with Tender Quick.  The way my schedule works out, I'm not going to be able to smoke this 10/13 but I could do it on 10/14.  Or I could let it cure for two weeks (10/20).  Is that OK? Can I "over" cure? Should I be doing anything to the meat during these two weeks?  I plan to pull everything out on 10/19 and rinse and then give it overnight in the meat fridge and then smoke the morning of 10/20.


----------



## Bearcarver

tonka16827 said:


> I have about 8 lbs of beef round roast and 4 lbs of pork loin in the meat fridge right now. I put the beef in on 10/5  and the pork in 10/7.  Both with Tender Quick.  The way my schedule works out, I'm not going to be able to smoke this 10/13 but I could do it on 10/14.  Or I could let it cure for two weeks (10/20).  Is that OK? Can I "over" cure? Should I be doing anything to the meat during these two weeks?  I plan to pull everything out on 10/19 and rinse and then give it overnight in the meat fridge and then smoke the morning of 10/20.




Those 14 days should be OK. I wouldn't like to see it much longer than 14 days though.
People say you can't over-cure, but IMO that's true with a Wet equalization Brine cure, but with a Potent Dry cure, it is possible to get it too salty, because it just keeps putting the salt into the meat, especially with TQ.

Flip the packages over every day during the curing period, and massage a little bit.

Bear


----------



## tonka16827

Bearcarver said:


> Those 14 days should be OK. I wouldn't like to see it much longer than 14 days though.
> People say you can't over-cure, but IMO that's true with a Wet equalization Brine cure, but with a Potent Dry cure, it is possible to get it too salty, because it just keeps putting the salt into the meat, especially with TQ.
> 
> Flip the packages over every day during the curing period, and massage a little bit.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear - I appreciate the guidance. I'm going to go flip the packages right now and work them a bit.  The waiting is the hardest part!  I'll try to remember to post some pics after when I pull them out to smoke and after the smoke. My wife is very excited for some homemade dried beef.


----------



## Bearcarver

tonka16827 said:


> Thanks Bear - I appreciate the guidance. I'm going to go flip the packages right now and work them a bit.  The waiting is the hardest part!  I'll try to remember to post some pics after when I pull them out to smoke and after the smoke. My wife is very excited for some homemade dried beef.




That's Great---You guys will love Both.
Dried Beef & Cheese was my Favorite Sammy even back 50 years before I was able to Smoke it myself!!

Bear


----------



## olecrosseyes

> _"tonka16827 said:_
> _I have about 8 lbs of beef round roast and 4 lbs of pork loin in the meat fridge right now. I put the beef in on 10/5 and the pork in 10/7. Both with Tender Quick. The way my schedule works out, I'm not going to be able to smoke this 10/13 but I could do it on 10/14. Or I could let it cure for two weeks (10/20). Is that OK? Can I "over" cure? Should I be doing anything to the meat during these two weeks? I plan to pull everything out on 10/19 and rinse and then give it overnight in the meat fridge and then smoke the morning of 10/20._


_
Those 14 days should be OK. I wouldn't like to see it much longer than 14 days though.
People say you can't over-cure, but IMO that's true with a Wet equalization Brine cure, but with a Potent Dry cure, it is possible to get it too salty, because it just keeps putting the salt into the meat, especially with TQ.

Flip the packages over every day during the curing period, and massage a little bit.
_
_Bear "_

What are the pros and cons to dry brine versus wet brine for pork loin turned into Canadian bacon?

I'm heading over to the above mentioned threads now, will be back shortly.


----------



## Bearcarver

olecrosseyes said:


> _Those 14 days should be OK. I wouldn't like to see it much longer than 14 days though.
> People say you can't over-cure, but IMO that's true with a Wet equalization Brine cure, but with a Potent Dry cure, it is possible to get it too salty, because it just keeps putting the salt into the meat, especially with TQ.
> 
> Flip the packages over every day during the curing period, and massage a little bit._
> 
> _Bear "_
> 
> What are the pros and cons to dry brine versus wet brine for pork loin turned into Canadian bacon?
> 
> I'm heading over to the above mentioned threads now, will be back shortly.





That's a matter of opinion:
The Cure #1 in an equilibrium brine is easier to cure without worrying about overcuring.
However I like the flavor of my TQ cured meats better, I figure because it doesn't have to sit in mostly water for weeks. Either way makes Great Stuff!!
And like I mentioned above---You can overcure with TQ, if you Dry cure it too long.

Bear


----------



## olecrosseyes

Thanks Bear, I used TQ way back when I did my first pastrami maybe 11 ish years ago now. Actually I may still have the remainder of that box up in the cupboard, suppose that it is still ok? Never moist, air is controlled all seasons, because it is salt, I'm assuming it is ok. 

It was available locally when #1 cure was not. Now I have both and have been doing the Pops style for a while now for pastrami and bellie bacon. I'll try your way if you think the TQ is still good to go.


----------



## Bearcarver

olecrosseyes said:


> Thanks Bear, I used TQ way back when I did my first pastrami maybe 11 ish years ago now. Actually I may still have the remainder of that box up in the cupboard, suppose that it is still ok? Never moist, air is controlled all seasons, because it is salt, I'm assuming it is ok.
> 
> It was available locally when #1 cure was not. Now I have both and have been doing the Pops style for a while now for pastrami and bellie bacon. I'll try your way if you think the TQ is still good to go.




As far as I know, as long as it doesn't get wet, or sit in the sun for years it should be fine---Like forever.
I keep mine in a plastic jar with a lid for years, in a wall cabinet in my Kitchen.

Bear


----------



## olecrosseyes

Thanks my friend!


----------

